# Apologetics for youth



## Jairus (Dec 24, 2009)

My daughter recently asked me the question, "How do we know Christianity is true"
We talked about predictive prophecy. We also talked about the Resurrection. More could have been said, no doubt.
Can you suggest web sites or materials that are geared for a 14 year old?


----------



## SolaSaint (Dec 24, 2009)

LeeStrobel.com - Resource for Apologetics Videos with Lee Strobel


----------



## Brian Withnell (Dec 24, 2009)

Jairus said:


> My daughter recently asked me the question, "How do we know Christianity is true"
> We talked about predictive prophecy. We also talked about the Resurrection. More could have been said, no doubt.
> Can you suggest web sites or materials that are geared for a 14 year old?



You have already lost the debate. The answer is you already know it is true because God has said it, revealed it in his work, and in his word. While we do not look to anything outside the word of God for truth concerning God, there are evidences which, not proving Christianity true, comport with the truth of Christianity.

(Can you tell I'm prepositional?)

How do we know? WCF 1.V


> V. We may be moved and induced by the testimony of the church to an high and reverent esteem of the Holy Scripture.[10] And the heavenliness of the matter, the efficacy of the doctrine, the majesty of the style, the consent of all the parts, the scope of the whole (which is, to give all glory to God), the full discovery it makes of the only way of man’s salvation, the many other incomparable excellencies, and the entire perfection thereof, are arguments whereby it doth abundantly evidence itself to be the Word of God: yet notwithstanding, our full persuasion and assurance of the infallible truth and divine authority thereof, is from the inward work of the Holy Spirit bearing witness by and with the Word in our hearts.[11]


----------



## T.A.G. (Dec 26, 2009)

Apologetics for Young People « Puritan Picks


----------



## MMasztal (Dec 26, 2009)

Brian Withnell said:


> You have already lost the debate. The answer is you already know it is true because God has said it, revealed it in his work, and in his word. While we do not look to anything outside the word of God for truth concerning God, there are evidences which, not proving Christianity true, comport with the truth of Christianity.



 what Brian said. Evidences should be secondary since they are subject to interpretation. If evidence is your prime means of doing aplogetics, an unbeliever can bring out his evidence, then the battle breaks down to who has the most evidence.


----------

